# Geforce II MX + Xp fährt nicht runter!



## Wet-Blanket (8. August 2002)

Moin,moin, 

ich habe ein Problem: 
Ich habe einen Rechner (von Aldi 2 Jahre alt) mit GeForce 2 MX 400 und Windows Xp. Alles läuft supi, doch wenn ich ihn runterfahre, hängt er sich vor der Meldung "Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten" auf! Warum??? 

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen??? 

THX im Vorraus! 

Cu Wet-Blanket


----------



## AvS (8. August 2002)

scheint an deinem mainboard zu liegen. welches hast du denn ? ich denke mal bei aldi-rechnern wirds kein marken-board sein. da kann ich mich aber auch deftig täuschen!

wenn nichts hilft dann einfach format c: (ich hoffe du hast partitionen). und wenn selbst das nichts bringt würde ich in betracht ziehen dein BIOS zu updaten. dazu musst du auf der hersteller-seite nach deinem board suchen und den dazugehörigen update suchen und dann den anweisungen folgen ! 

aber ich warne vor diesem schritt denn ungeübte können damit ihr ganzen system flachlegen


----------



## eViLaSh (8. August 2002)

ich glaub ned, das das am mainboard liegen kann, es ist eher eine softwaretechnische frage !

ist schon die ganze zeit, oder erst nachdem du irgendwas installiert hast ? oder kam das ganz plötzlich ??

welches OS hast du ?


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (16. August 2002)

Die Meldung "Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten" besagt ja das du ihn ausmachen musst also auf'm Ausschalter drücken musst.
Das Problem hatte ich auch mal da musst du das Strommanaging im Bios anschalten. Dann fährt sich auch wieder alleine runter!


----------



## eViLaSh (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Wet-Blanket _
> *...hängt er sich vor der Meldung "Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten" auf! ... *


----------



## Wet-Blanket (16. August 2002)

*Ach!*

@ Muffinmampfer!
Das ist mir schon klar! Doch leider hängt er sich VOR diesem Bildschirm auf! So schlau bin ich auch!

Cu Wet-Blanket


----------

